# General Business Category > Business Online Forum > [Question] Telemarketing Services needed Per Sales basis

## Wiz

Does anybody knows any company which can offer me Telemarketing services in South Africa.
Want it to be on Per sales basis. 

A freelancer won't help me as need it to be perfect for my Seo company.

Would be really helpful for my business.

 :Big Grin:

----------

